# Kleiner Livebericht einer 2 Tage Lachssafari....Tag 2 und letzter....



## Seeteufelfreund (17. Juli 2010)

Ok,jetzt geht´s weiter,leider einen Tag später.....#d

Heute waren Wir am Dirdalselva in Zone 2 unterwegs.
Wenn man in Dirdal ankommt und die Hauptstrasse die 45 weiterfährt kommt man an einer Kirche vorbei,wo man kurz dahinter links abbiegt.
http://img215.*ih.us/img215/6238/p7150060.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Den Weg entlang kommt dann eine Gabelung welcher man rechts folgt.
Dann fährt man auf diesem Weg 
http://img692.*ih.us/img692/87/p7150061.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

bis zum Ende,dort stehen ein Schuppen und ein kleines weisses Haus,dazwischen ist ein ausgewiesener Parkplatz.
http://img205.*ih.us/img205/6305/p7150062.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us
http://img708.*ih.us/img708/8126/p7150106.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us
mit detailierter Karte
http://img267.*ih.us/img267/1605/p7150107.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Jetzt wird´s nochmal spannend,nämlich geradewegs über dieses Feld

http://img824.*ih.us/img824/946/p7150063.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

durch den kleinen Wald und man landet hier

http://img146.*ih.us/img146/3037/p7150065.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

mit dieser tollen Aussicht einem gegenüber

http://img135.*ih.us/img135/1326/p7150068.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Vorab,es war mehr Wasser die Nacht über aus den Bergen kommen als erwartet,was uns aber nicht davon abhielt die Rute zu schwingen und dem Lachs aufzulauern.
Heute haben Wir nur geblinkert,weil in dem Tal teilweise Winde mit 6-9m/s durchkamen,leider zum Fliegenfischen ungeeignet. 

http://img215.*ih.us/img215/7315/p7150067.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Stromaufwärts hat man diesen tollen Ausblick und man kann hier sehr gut sehen wie das Wasser die Berge hinunter kommt.
http://img687.*ih.us/img687/6861/p7150104.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Einen einzigen Lachs haben Wir bis Nachmittag springen sehen,echt nur einen einzigen....

So haben Wir uns dann entschlossen in dieser niedlichen Hütte
http://img80.*ih.us/img80/5624/p7150075.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us
mit diesem ebenso tollen Ausblick
http://img714.*ih.us/img714/5311/p7150077.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

eine kleine rast mit von mir selbstgemachten Bratwürsten zu machen
http://img85.*ih.us/img85/1836/p7150078.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Eine Delikatesse,wenn man den Geschmack norwegischer Würste kennt.
Der für den späten Nachmittag angesagte Regenschauer,kam viel früher und entpuppte sich als wahrer Regenguss.
Also erstmal ´ne weitere kleine Hüttenpause.
Frisch gestärkt sind Wir dann stromabwärts gegangen und haben dann diese tolle Pool Strecke gefunden.
Hier Stromabwärts
http://img63.*ih.us/img63/4153/p7150080.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

und hier Stromaufwärts  und meiner Frau beim Angeln
http://img251.*ih.us/img251/5532/p7150081.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Wie ich gestern schon schrieb ist dieser Fluss ein wahrer Gebirgsbach,ohne Kraut nur Steine und daher glasklares Wasser mit sich führt,was den Durst löscht #6
http://img295.*ih.us/img295/2619/p7150094.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Fazit des heutigen und letzten Tages :

Keinen Lachs gefangen.
Meine Frau : 1 springen sehen und einmal kurzer Kontakt gehabt ( Original Kommentar :Ich hatte einen Biss,5 mal ging er auf den Köder,Bum,Bum,Bum,Bum,Bum).

Ich habe leider heute keinen einzigen gesehen,Sie waren wie Geister heute.
Aber Wir haben ja das Glück hier zu Leben,somit kommen Wir bald wieder,versprochen.

Seeteufelline
http://img709.*ih.us/img709/5446/p7150084.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

und Seeteufelfreund ( STF)
http://img715.*ih.us/img715/5730/p7150086.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## leopard_afrika (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Livebericht einer 2 Tage Lachssafari....Tag 2 und letzter....*

Schön, wieviel Spaß ihr trotz Wetter und fehlendem Fisch hattet. Und welch Glück, daß du deine eigenen Bratwürste machen kannst. 

Aber: Haben die auch Hüttchen in deiner Größe?  Wobei, war bestimmt extrem kuschlig, oder? ;-)


----------



## guifri (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Livebericht einer 2 Tage Lachssafari....Tag 2 und letzter....*

Noch nicht mal einen fuers Aquarium???

Nach dem Aufenthalt in der Huette ist dieses Bild entstanden...:q


----------



## Ollistricker (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Livebericht einer 2 Tage Lachssafari....Tag 2 und letzter....*

Schöner Bericht mit tollen Bildern. Danke.


----------



## Matzinger (14. November 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Livebericht einer 2 Tage Lachssafari....Tag 2 und letzter....*

...gebucht für meine geplante WoMo-Tour. Toller Bericht, klasse und vielen Dank.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (14. November 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Livebericht einer 2 Tage Lachssafari....Tag 2 und letzter....*



Matzinger schrieb:


> ...gebucht für meine geplante WoMo-Tour. Toller Bericht, klasse und vielen Dank.




Hi,einfach rechtzeitig bescheid sagen,dann kann man ´ne gemeinsame Tour starten....

gruss Martin


----------



## HD4ever (14. November 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Livebericht einer 2 Tage Lachssafari....Tag 2 und letzter....*

einfach herrliche Bilder !!! #6
ihr seit zu beneiden dort zu wohnen ...
mit dem Gedanken an eine Wohnmobiltour zu den Stellen könnte ich mich ja auch glatt anfreunden ... |supergri


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (15. November 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Livebericht einer 2 Tage Lachssafari....Tag 2 und letzter....*



HD4ever schrieb:


> einfach herrliche Bilder !!! #6
> ihr seit zu beneiden dort zu wohnen ...
> mit dem Gedanken an eine Wohnmobiltour zu den Stellen könnte ich mich ja auch glatt anfreunden ... |supergri




Nur zu....Jörg.....herzlich Willkommen....#h

gruss Martin


----------

